# Just wanted to share some car pictures I took during a car meet last night.



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Too bad only one muscle car showed up and it was already dark so I didnt get any good shots of it. Also most of the cars who did track racing had their hood down so competition wouldn't peak inside.


















































The local forum owners car, this guy was decked out.

































The only supra that showed up.









s2k









Rx7 with a v8 swap


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rx7/s2k









evo 8









Oh ah heres a prelude








https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/210870_10152040808320408_51410334_o.jpg/img]
[img]https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/328293_10152040807515408_129873579_o.jpg


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for sharing!

I miss going to meets ... 
which ride is yours?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I don't have my car yet, I go with my friend who drives an Evo 10 gsr. I'm still deciding between Subaru sti, prelude, rx7, s2k or a supra lol.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

for stock driving, s2000
everyday driving in vancouver, subaru
rx7 only if you have a good mechanic with rotary experience

supras are a waste of time, very expensive to work on. 

prelude is cheap to work onwith parts everywhere, but FWD meh


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> for stock driving, s2000
> everyday driving in vancouver, subaru
> rx7 only if you have a good mechanic with rotary experience
> 
> ...


Well the thig is if I get an s2k I don't know what to do with it, if I get an rx7 I'm gonna swap the engine, rotary engines suck. And a Subaru is nice. Supra will be a dinoqueen baby car/weekend cruising. They're all nice, just can't make my mind up lol


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Algae Beater said:


> for stock driving, s2000
> everyday driving in vancouver, subaru
> rx7 only if you have a good mechanic with rotary experience
> 
> ...





er201 said:


> Well the thig is if I get an s2k I don't know what to do with it, if I get an rx7 I'm gonna swap the engine, rotary engines suck. And a Subaru is nice. Supra will be a dinoqueen baby car/weekend cruising. They're all nice, just can't make my mind up lol


Lol its the RiceScene meet
Why would the S2000 be only good for stock driving? Look at the J's Racing Car. S2000 with a good set of coilovers will make mince meat out of 99% of cars on the track. (well the driver would need some guts and skill)

Supras are not a waste of time. They are NOT expensive to work on. They are actually rather cheap to tune and build. Much cheaper than the S2000 or the RX7. The 2JZ is also as far as most people know - Bulletproof

And you're absolutely right. FWD is boring. Well unless you like to understeer everywhere.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

heres my car, used to daily it for 10 years. justs sits in the garage now and gets taken out on occation to terroize the neighborhood. this pic was out at a mr2 autox meet i came to to show them what torque looked like. lol i tried to fit in a s2000 but had to lower the top to squeeze in one of those, same with a miada. as a mechanic ive driven all sorts of cars but still love the old datsun.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice Z 

I'm partial to Nissans, haveyou considered a GT-R?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> Nice Z
> 
> I'm partial to Nissans, haveyou considered a GT-R?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Lol, way off budget. Also my friend told me if I just wait 2 more years the r34 should be legal by then.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

J'sRacing said:


> Lol its the RiceScene meet
> Why would the S2000 be only good for stock driving? Look at the J's Racing Car. S2000 with a good set of coilovers will make mince meat out of 99% of cars on the track. (well the driver would need some guts and skill)
> 
> Supras are not a waste of time. They are NOT expensive to work on. They are actually rather cheap to tune and build. Much cheaper than the S2000 or the RX7. The 2JZ is also as far as most people know - Bulletproof
> ...


no the s2k is one of the best stock packages out there, right out of the box its a decent car.

the supra is heavy, and the money put into a 2j would make most other rides ballistic. whereas the weight of the supra will inhibit its performance overall


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

er201 said:


> Lol, way off budget. Also my friend told me if I just wait 2 more years the r34 should be legal by then.


Why wait for the R34. The R32 can be just as capable, try youtubing up the Mines R32 GT-R



Algae Beater said:


> no the s2k is one of the best stock packages out there, right out of the box its a decent car.
> 
> the supra is heavy, and the money put into a 2j would make most other rides ballistic. whereas the weight of the supra will inhibit its performance overall


The s2000 is one of the best stock packages out there, but several weaknesses :/ that diff will explode if you launch it too hard/too many times. It's the same size as the miata's diff and the Miata makes alot less power. It's decent, but once you've driven the likes of E63 AMG, Porsche 911 Turbo. It really really does lack in power  or even the new family cars  the G35 sedans, Maximas, Accord V6s. I guess 240hp isn't what is used to be, since every cheap-average priced family car has that kinda power now. However i must say the driving dynamics of the S2000 is fantastic!

The Supra isn't actually as heavy as most people think it is. It is 3417lbs stock. My friend's single turbo Supra weighed in at 28XX lb at mission last year. (Same weight as an S2000) by doing only simple weight reduction. (ie remove spare tire, removed some sound deadening, replacing the stock twin turbo setup, replace seats with bucket seats, carbon fiber hood/trunk) The supra can actually handle fairly well with some proper coilovers.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Agreed on the r32 gt-r, best bang for the buck all round car IMO and only ~$10-20k. (but keep 10k in the bank if the engine hasn't been rebuilt with the upgraded n1 water pump yet)

You could always put a 2jz in an r32.  There's one around town that drifts in Agassiz and I believe it was for sale recently.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

RB20s are weaksauce! 

might as well get and SR20DET, better torque curve by far!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

doesnt anyone follow the golden rule of low and slow , ahh I know the land of the slab is alive and well in texas, scrappers are still huge pop culture in the bay area, and the down south Donk is still there, why cant GOOD car culture make a comeback 

id take a 63 lincoln continental with some wires jacked up and in flat black primer rat rod style and pocket the other $15000 bucks and call it a day


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Alkatraz said:


> Agreed on the r32 gt-r, best bang for the buck all round car IMO and only ~$10-20k. (but keep 10k in the bank if the engine hasn't been rebuilt with the upgraded n1 water pump yet)
> 
> You could always put a 2jz in an r32.  There's one around town that drifts in Agassiz and I believe it was for sale recently.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


What is this witchery! Skylines only deserve RBs...and Supras deserve only 2JZs. Don't forget to disable HICAS 



Algae Beater said:


> RB20s are weaksauce!
> 
> might as well get and SR20DET, better torque curve by far!


You're right...the RB20 is weaksauce...but the RB26DETT will eat the SR20DET for breakfast, lunch, dinner and dessert.



macframalama said:


> doesnt anyone follow the golden rule of low and slow , ahh I know the land of the slab is alive and well in texas, scrappers are still huge pop culture in the bay area, and the down south Donk is still there, why cant GOOD car culture make a comeback
> 
> id take a 63 lincoln continental with some wires jacked up and in flat black primer rat rod style and pocket the other $15000 bucks and call it a day


Low and slow is so stupid :/ same with that hellaflush stuff. I just wish people would stop trying to tune their civics or other fwd econoboxes.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I know they are not ricey but I have a thing for the audi tt, 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

slabs,scrapers, are from a time when vehicles had soul... actual metal and sexy styling I would take any 60's-73 vehicle over any of the above mentioned super ricers, but thats just me I like having metal/head/leg room im like 6 '3" so some cars are unpleasant to sit in , 


@foxtail the tt's are sweet though i will give you that


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

for the cost of a decent conditon RB26DETT with transmission, you could build a 240 with an SR20 that would compete 

RB26's are epic engines, but expensive period. the cost of a crate sr20 with tranny is less than $2000!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Though you guys mught like this... Saw it at a party I was at... Always wanted to drive one but they are pretty rare. 








Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Guy I work with did a 67 VW up alllll nice like, dropped in the WRX STi and beefed up the tranny... kapow that's one fast little car.

Mac, 65 GTO crazy fun to drive, 68 Torino GT with 428 CJ... insane.... 72 Valiant 4 door????? Aye yep, sleeper with the 340 in it.... a few of my favorite cars I wish I still had.

Douglas


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Finally someone with taste, my favorite/most done up car I have owned was my 1972 ford galaxie 500, 4 dr hardtop, it had no post between the windows so when you opened up both front and back windows it was like a 5 foot hole , made for the era of mafia style drive by shootings lol, it was sitting on the ground , the whole interior was rat rodded out with hand done pin striping and it was amazing to drive , i replaced the interior front seats with 98 fire bird buckets,it was my beast ,.... and then i had kids, one day i will revive some slab from some field but for now im pushin a suburban..

oh yeah and to boot the goof ball that bought my car got caught driving with no license and had it in impound, couldnt afford to pay to get it out and it now sits like 15 feet in the air crushed, everytime I am in courtenay I drive by and have a moment with her....ahhh so sad


bcorchidguy said:


> Guy I work with did a 67 VW up alllll nice like, dropped in the WRX STi and beefed up the tranny... kapow that's one fast little car.
> 
> Mac, 65 GTO crazy fun to drive, 68 Torino GT with 428 CJ... insane.... 72 Valiant 4 door????? Aye yep, sleeper with the 340 in it.... a few of my favorite cars I wish I still had.
> 
> Douglas


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

My mom had a 66 galaxy convertable until she got rear ended by a drunk at 8am one morning, the trunk was curled up and over the roof... body shop says, hmm.. can't fix that. ICBC gave her about $500 for the car and it had a 390 to boot, would kill for that car now... actually... I'd kill for a sandwich right now.. lunch calls

Ciao

Douglas


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Love the pics!!! Did u guys see any new Zs there? Missed the meet this year, didn't really matter my car is still stock.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

plenty of Z's man, the summer meet had 2 rows filled with Zs, and a lot of STI's


----------

